# Shower Mixers Sticking Out Too Far



## silkhopesoldier (Jan 21, 2011)

So I took over this job. (Big Mistake)

The Shower has been tiled and all that was left to do with the shower was to install the Kohler Valve Trim. 

However...the mixer valves (2) were not set correctly and they are sticking out too far. When the valve trim is installed, there is still 1 1/4 inches between the trim and the finished wall. Kohler does not make any "spacer" trims--so it appears that I am left with ripping off the side of the home to set the valve at the right depth. (I'd rather rip the outside than re-tile the walk in shower--it is expensive tile to say the least.)

The house is spray insulated, so I guess I will have to pull of the hardy plank siding, remove the sheathing, remove the insulation and re-adjust the depth.)

Any ideas as to another way to cure this problem?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Pie pan....


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Handyman just realized he screwed up big time and wants free advice :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Try this it will move the valve back in the wall some.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh Boy this is gonna get ugly...:whistling2:

Shaped Charges might work....

Do you DIY that as well?:laughing:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Oh Boy this is gonna get ugly...:whistling2:
> 
> Shaped Charges might work....
> 
> Do you DIY that as well?:laughing:


These guys can help if you like reds idea.
http://www.bombshock.com/old-forums...the-explosives-and-weapons-forum-is-back.html


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Give the proper intro and I will give you proper advice


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Forget what I just said .... Hire a professional plumber next time .... I see you are just the run of the mill GC


----------



## Plantificus (Sep 17, 2009)

learn how to use fittings


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Perhaps you should let a plumber do the plumbing next time. Or at the very least read the directions. I would tear the whole house down and start over.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

RW Plumbing said:


> I would tear the whole house down and start over.


That was my reasoning with the shaped charges... :laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

OK. Show's over. This place is for discussion of plumbing by PLUMBERS.

Please visit www.diychatroom.com for your needs.


----------

